# The Gerund



## Tananafili

Merhaba

I know how to conjugate verbs in the present progreessive and aorist, but not the Gerund or "ing" form. Could someone illustrate that with common verbs? 

Sagolun,

Tananafili


----------



## mrayp

The infinitive is used where you'd use -ing in English. For example:

*Playing* with fire is dangerous = Ateşle *oynamak* tehlikelidir.


----------



## Asr

Merhaba,

Mryap summed it up pretty well. Here are two more examples I could think of:

Seeing you cry upsets me : Ağladığını görmek beni üzüyor.

Watching TV is a waste of time: Televizyon seyretmek vakit kaybıdır.


----------



## Volcano

*This may help you

http://www.edebiyatogretmeni.net/fiilimsiler.htm*


----------



## Tananafili

Thank you both. Could you please write more examples?


----------



## Tananafili

Volcano - this site you gave me is fantastic!


----------



## Volcano

*That's good *


----------



## Asr

Tananafili said:


> Thank you both. Could you please write more examples?


 
Walking from office to home takes about 25 minutes: Ofisten eve yürümek yaklaşık 25 dakika alıyor.

I think driving in Istanbul is more fun when you sing next to me: Sen yanımda şarkı söylerken Istanbul'da araba kullanmak daha keyifli bence.

Learning Turkish must be a really tough task: Türkçe öğrenmek gerçekten zor bir iş olsa gerek. 

Hope this helps.


----------

